# Question about Burton Cartels



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

Size 7 w/ Cartels and no performance issues. A bit of space on the sides but unnoticeable when strapped in. I'd size the boot with bindings before buying though.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

she should check out the burton escapades I think they are the female version of the cartels, I know my girl has them and loves them. matter fact she likes them so much she has a perfectly good pair on her board now and bought another new identical pair for when she needs a new set of bindings in the future because she knows she doesnt want anything else. although she also has burton boots so that could be adding to the perfect fit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

The escapades definitely are the shit, they are actually the female version of the guys Burton CO2's...as for the cartels though, my BF's friend had them and he would get really tired after a short period of time because of the constant forward lean those bindings had. By all means, go with whatever binding suits your needs. However, in my opinion, I have found that the escapades have been perfect for every type of riding and the response on them is amazing. Like ^^^ said, i have a brand new pair sitting in my closet for when my existing pair can't hold up anymore. I didn't want to even take the chance of them discontinuing the escapades, plus i got them for a really good price :thumbsup: I dont know if she wants the cartels because they are hot pink or because of the stats the bindings hold...she may want to check out the escapades first. What kind of boots does she have? Because I had K2 boots with those bindings for a short period of time and they really didn't fit well, they would constantly pop out of the side of the bidnings...I ended up exchanging them for Burton Emerald boots


----------



## BoulderEagle (Jan 5, 2010)

boarderchic: Glad to hear they work for you. Thanks for your post.

NYs'girl: Thanks for the post. Yeah she wants the cartels cause they're pink, cause of their solid rep, but most of all cause they are on clearance. I think we're gonna go strap her boot into the binding to make sure they fit well. (she's running the stillettos now and wants a more responisive binding)


----------

